# Topics > Conversational AI > Messengers >  Webex Teams, team collaboration service, Cisco Webex, Milpitas, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cisco Webex

webex.com/team-collaboration.html

teams.webex.com

Playlist "Webex Teams"

Webex Assistant, digital AI-powered in-meeting assistant for the enterprise

----------


## Airicist

"Spark a Revolution"

by Rowan Trollope
March 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"Cisco Spark Changes the Game in Collaboration"

December 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cisco testing Spark bots as virtual assistants"
Cisco collaboration chief Rowan Trollope says Cisco is testing the use of Spark bots to improve the team messaging service. Bots could handle many basic tasks for Spark users.

by Antone Gonsalves
July 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"Meet Cisco Spark Assistant, Your Virtual Assistant for Meetings"

by Jason Goecke
November 2, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cisco Spark Assistant bringing voice commands to meeting hardware"

by Ron Miller
November 2, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cisco folds Spark into Webex as Webex Teams"
Webex Teams takes all of the collaboration features in Cisco Spark and offers them alongside features based on the Webex conferencing platform.

by Natalie Gagliordi
April 18, 2018

----------

